# [DISCUSSION] HP keeping touchpad alive and making more?



## Ricey20 (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/mobile/08/29/hp.touchpad.android/

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

HP is losing butt loads of money selling them so cheap. I personally don't think they will make more, at least not with the current hardware.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't see them making too many more if they do.


----------



## SynChronic (Aug 28, 2011)

What they really should be focusing on is the huge influx of new TouchPad owners and making them enjoy their experience rather than regretting it. They also should put in to developers to show them this 400,000+ market that they could develop for.

They might put one more order in, maybe to keep the tablet in the news. Who knows at this point. I still think HP did it, in partial, just so that they could stir up some press for themselves and WebOS.


----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

SynChronic said:


> What they really should be focusing on is the huge influx of new TouchPad owners and making them enjoy their experience rather than regretting it. They also should put in to developers to show them this 400,000+ market that they could develop for.
> 
> They might put one more order in, maybe to keep the tablet in the news. Who knows at this point. I still think HP did it, in partial, just so that they could stir up some press for themselves and WebOS.


It worked.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

HP spokesman Mark Budgell said:


> "We have been surprised by the enthusiastic response to the TouchPad price drop,"


This shows how little HP knows about the Tech Market and really markets in general.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

If HP could find a way to subsidize their manufacturing costs, perhaps in software development for the tablet, they could keep the price point lower and continue to make them.
I think sub $200 tablets are just what the industry needs to keep them alive.


----------

